# Lineage 2 - Endlich auf Deutsch!



## Lineage2DE (18. März 2012)

Liebe Spieler und Spielerinnen!

Mein Name ist Thoragul und ich bin der deutsche Lead Community Manager für Lineage 2 Europa.

Lineage II ist eines der bekanntesten und beliebtesten Fantasy-MMORPGs der Welt und hat seit seiner Veröffentlichung mehr als einer Million Abonnenten die Freizeit versüßt. Das Spiel hebt sich durch seine großartige und umfangreiche Welt, spannendes Gameplay und reichhaltige Spielerfahrungen für PvE- und PvP- Fans hervor und wird beständig mit neuen Questen, Regionen und Charakterklassen erweitert. Nicht zu vergessen: Dank des kostenlosen Free2Play- Spielprinzips gibt es weder monatliche Gebühren noch einen Kaufzwang.

Endlich gibt es einen vollständig deutsch übersetzten Spielclient. Und nicht nur das: es wird auch einen brandneuen deutschen Server geben.

Wer zu den Ersten gehören möchte, die einen Blick darauf werfen,  sollte nicht mehr lange warten und sich zur Closed Beta anmelden. 

Dazu einfach nur hier: Lineage eure Emailadresse eingeben.

Jeder Teilnehmer wird nicht nur die Möglichkeit haben, schon vor Veröffentlichung das Spiel zu erforschen, zusätzlich werden alle Betatester zum offiziellen Spielstart mit großzügigen Geschenken beglückt werden: eure Meinung ist uns nämlich wirklich wichtig.

Und genau deshalb wollen wir uns hier euren Fragen, Ideen und Vorschlägen stellen.


----------



## xKarlx (19. März 2012)

Da freut man sich doch , Email is draussen


----------



## Lineage2DE (19. März 2012)

Danke, xdarkmessiax. 
Ich hoffe, es kommen noch viele mehr 

Zwischendurch ein kleines Update:


Lineage 2 wird beständig weiterentwickelt und verbessert. Mit über 200 Zonen, einem Levelcap von 99 und genügen Aufgaben für mindestens 400 Stunden Spielspaß kommt Langeweile erst gar nicht auf. 
Als Vorgeschmack möchte ich euch heute ein paar Einblicke in das neueste Update "Harmonie" geben: 

* Es gibt jede Menge neue Questen und Kampagnen.
* Das gesamte Spielsystem wurde überarbeitet, um leichteres Aufleveln zu ermöglichen.
* Eine komplett neue Zone erwartet euch.

Nicht vergessen: Die Anmeldung zur Closed Beta ist immer noch möglich. Einfach hier: Lineage eure Email-Adresse eintragen und tolle Starter-Geschenke abgreifen.


----------



## Schagg (25. März 2012)

*Sehr schön *

Joa, Anmeldung versendet. Bin mal gespannt, zumal ich selbst im im Game-Development tätig bin


----------



## Schagg (25. März 2012)

Ach ja, eine Frage: jetzt mal im Ernst, kein Kaufzwang? Es wird ja wohl hundertprozentig wieder ein Cashing-System eingebaut werden, durch welches dann zahlende Spieler bevorzugt werden?
Denn, wirkliche Free-To-Play MMORPG's gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, es gibt immer eine Möglichkeit sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen wenn man nur bereit ist genug Geld locker zu machen.
Ich hoffe einfach, dass es in diesem Fall nicht so weit gehen wird, dass nichtzahlende Spieler das Spiel nur begrenzt auskosten können bzw. den zahlenden Spielern grundsätzlich unterlegen sind.
Beim neuen AION Free-To-Play Modell ist es nämlich so, dass sämtliche Grundwerte eines nichtzahlenden Charakters eingeschränkt sind, Abklingzeiten von Fähigkeiten deutlich länger dauern usw.
Es wäre eine erfrischende Abwechslung, dass Versprochenes auch gehalten wird.


----------



## Lineage2DE (27. März 2012)

Prinzipiell wird das komplette Spiel für den F2P Spieler zur Verfügung stehen: Es gibt keine Charakterklassen oder Quest-Pakete, welche erst freigekauft werden müssen, alle Skills und Items sind auch für den F2P Spieler erhältlich. 

Allerdings wird es für den zahlenden Spieler gewisse Boni geben, wie zum Beispiel eine erhöhte Erfahrungspunkt-Rate. Der F2P Spieler wird zur Erreichung der gleichen Ziele ein wenig mehr Zeit investieren müssen.


----------



## Hobgoblin (11. April 2012)

Lineage auch endlich mal F2P


----------



## Skillet (16. April 2012)

Hey das ist ja klasse, endlich nach so vielen Jahren gibt es Lineage2 bald auf Deutsch .
Aber wann ca. beginnt die Beta - Version ?


----------



## smooth1980 (16. April 2012)

Danke für die Info aber die Ingame Trailer sprechen mich nicht wirklich an. Ganz ehrlich will Ich mir 2012 solch eine Grafik nicht mehr antun.Gibt genug Konkurrenzprodukte die es F2P besser machen : Age Of Conan zum Beispiel..


----------



## Lineage2DE (17. April 2012)

Leider musste der Release des deutschen Clients auf Herbst verschoben werden - wir nehmen uns lieber etwas mehr Zeit, um dafür ein wirklich erstklassiges Spiel präsentieren zu können. 

Wer bis dahin ungeduldig ist und schonmal loslegen möchte, kann sich unter www.l2.eu kostenlos den englischen Client herunterladen und spielen.


----------



## Skillet (26. April 2012)

Wen ich auf  dem englischen Server spiele kann ich mit meinem Charakter, später auf den Deutschen server  Wechseln?


----------



## Lineage2DE (29. April 2012)

Ob ein Serverwechsel möglich ist, steht noch nicht fest: Dafür sind eine ganze Reihe technischer Fragen zu klären - wir werden aber unser Möglichstes tun. 

Zwischendurch habe ich eine tolle Neuigkeit:

Wir sind auf der RPC mit eigenem Stand. Ich freue mich auf eure Besuche


----------



## lochness (27. September 2012)

Hallo bin gerade via Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen und da ich Lineage bisher nur von You Tube kannte finde ich die Aussicht aufn Deutschen Client ala F2P sehr interessant. Da ich kein Grafik Junkie bin, Spiele im Moment z.b. GW" nur auf ganz niedrig (pc ist nicht besser), interessiert mich vor allem die Geschichte von Lineage. Die Videos dazu sehen zumindest sehr interessant aus. 

Frage wäre jetzt natürlich ob das ganze hier nur ein Fake war oder ob es aktuell ist. Vielleicht kann mir jemand informierteres dazu etwas sagen.

Wäre sehr schön. Danke und Gruss


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Hi.
Das ist wohl kein Fake. Das Spiel gibt es scheinbar jetzt erst auf Deutsch.
Hier kannst (oder konntest?) du einen BETA-Key gewinnen: Lineage 2: Gewinnt jetzt einen Beta-Key für die zweite Closed-Beta-Phase


----------

